# Steam beendet sich einfach



## 98romi (20. September 2013)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
heute hat sich bei mir Steam einfach beendet. Dies habe ich gemerkt, weil auf einmal das Steam Icon verschwand. Der Prozess lief auch nicht im Taskmanager weiter. Steam danach wieder starten hat jedoch funktioniert. Ich habe Windows 7 64bit.
Danke schonmal,
MFG 98romi


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2013)

Versuch es mal mit der Löschung folgender Einträge im Steamordner: *ClientRegistry.blob

*Das hilft auch wenn Steam sich nicht mehr starten lässt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. September 2013)

Also ich fasse zusammen:
1. Steam hat sich "*EINMAL*" bei dir aufgehängt
2. Nach einem Neustart von Steam funktioniert alles wieder korrekt

Nun meine Frage: *WO ist das Problem *


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2013)

Jetzt gerade hat es sich schon wieder von selbst beendet. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es das tut, seit ich gestern ein Backup von meinem Laptop gemacht habe. Während diesem Backup habe ich Steam laufen lassen und während diesem Backup hat es sich auch zum ersten Mal beendet, das heißt es trat das erste Mal während einem Backup machen auf.

Nachtrag: Am Sonntag habe ich mal die clientregistry.blob gelöscht und Steam neugestartet. Mal sehen, ob es jetzt wieder funktioniert, genau kann ich das noch nicht sagen, weil Steam seitdem erst zwei Stunden am Stück gelaufen ist.


----------

